# Tires and rims



## Muskoka Judge (Feb 25, 2020)

Looking to find out the max tire size and rims for my 1969 GTO Judge. I had 15”x 10” with N50-15 tires on my last Judge. I think the conversion is 305/50-15. Does anyone out there have a similar set up and know their rim set backs?


----------

